# Lake Louise 08/09



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey all, I am from australia and travelling to Lake Louise Canada in october just wondering if anyone has been or lived there and has some tips or advise on good spots to borad and go out


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

Yeah I lived and worked at the Lake last season and lived in Banff the season before, and will be back at Lake Louise with any luck this year. First off are you going to be working? Because if not then your only option for somewhere to live in Lake Louise is the HI hostel as the other hotels are pricey and there are no houses to rent because its all allocated to staff housing. If you work in Lake Louise then your entitled to staff housing, not free but very cheap compared to other places. Or you could live in Banff, houses to rent there, can be a little pricey but theres ALOT more going on and better places to go out or do shopping.

Obviously theres 3 resorts in the immediate area, Mt Norquay which had an awesome park last year, but kinda small and does night riding fridays! Then Sunshine Village, often gets great snow, needs a bit of getting used to so you know when to point the board at the flats and go, also has a decent park. Finally Lake Louise, which has some awesome runs, mostly over the back of the mountain, the front can get kinda icy easily and the park now sucks with no jumps. I'd rather ride Lake Louise over the other two, but if you feel like you might want to split your time equally then living in Banff makes it much easier to get to them. Then again if you just ride at the Lake you won't get bored of it.

Within 2 or 3 hours drive you have Kicking Horse and Revelstoke, which you have to check out if your there, just hook up with someone with a vehicle and go, they're awesome.

It really depends what your gonna do there, if your gonna work it makes life alot easier, cheap housing, free pass if you work at the hill which is awesome.

Oh yeah plus the place is FULL of you damn Aussies!! You'll feel right at home


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi Snowjoe!! thank you so much for that!!
I will be working, I have picked up a job ans I will be a ouse person at the staff housing which is ok. I arrive and start work Oct 1st, what date does the snow season start, do you know when peak season is? sorry to ask all these questions, im just a bit nervous bout going to a place that I know no one!!!

Thank you again and hope to here from you soon!

Christieleigh


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

The season will start end of October at the ealiest but more than likely the first of second week in November. The best snow generally comes January, February, and March.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

Thank you so much for that, what about night life and do you know anything about Charleston Residence as that is where I will be working..


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

The first scheduled event is November 22nd, probably will get going at the Lake near then, probably earlier at Sunshine. Peak times is obviously Christmas, and March/April around Spring Break and Easter. Even though we get free riding at Sunshine they have a blackout period over the peak times where we cant use it, but who wants to travel to a busy resort when you have the Lake on your doorstep anyway?

I lived (and will again) in staff accom there but they give us an actual house to live in across the train tracks instead of in Chucktown (get used to hearing that name no-one calls it Charleston Residence at the place!). It's pretty cool though generally you share an apartment with around 6 people, you might share a room you might have your own, depends on what they give you! It's a cool place and it's basically Little Australia there! Pretty much the only staff that don't stay there are Instructors and Management. Usually they stick you in a room with people who work in the same department as you. It's about 2km from the actual hill and theres regular free shuttles, or in the spring you can walk it which is sweet. You'll meet people there instantly.

Feel free to ask whatever, I'm sure I'll run into you at some point out there anyway!


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

I miss the days when Ilive in LL/Banff. You'll meet TONS of aussies too.
great place.

be sure to eat at Laggan's Deilcatessan in LL. Working there is pretty cool.
And feel free to mail some of those veggie tofu rolls to my house!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

im headin there for a week of so in early feb - hit me up if you're around!

im from Sydney.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

Hey guys, I am currently staying in Banff however was offered a job in a bakery in Lake Louise that includes staff accommodation. I realise Lake Louise is much much smaller.... how do they compare? Is there any nightlife in Lake Louise??


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

snow bunny said:


> Hey guys, I am currently staying in Banff however was offered a job in a bakery in Lake Louise that includes staff accommodation. I realise Lake Louise is much much smaller.... how do they compare? Is there any nightlife in Lake Louise??


There is.....but ummmm.....it's poor, you'll find yourself travelling to Banff instead to be honest. Theres a friday night "dance night" underneath a hotel, which is fun once or twice but it isnt a proper night out. Lake Louise is way more low key than Banff.


----------

